# BUDAPEST - Hungary - the other showcase



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

*Hi all! *


I'm Drainville from Hungary, Budapest, and this is my first thread here. 



In this thread, I'll present some photos shot by myself, about Budapest. There are many nice and not so nice places in this city that people don't know. So, here comes the images of Budapest, with some typical tourist ones and many unknown ones.












*Here are the first pics:*












































































*Also, feel free to ask anything!*


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

*The next few images:*


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking forward to more pics. I was last in Budapest in 1978 and I must say I preferred Pest to Buda. Loved the avenues and boulevards.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really amazing and very nice photos so far; looking forward for more, thanks :cheers:


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

Thank you, guys! Geoff, in 1978, there were lovely old trams in Budapest! It was ages ago.


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

*A few more...*












It's a primary school in autumn sunshine.












Simply a street scene near a tram stop.












Signs of many decades on a street. Fifty years ago there was a tram going in this street.












The two most busy tram lines of Budapest - 4 and 6.












December can be rough!












Lutheran temple. Only 3-4% of the country are lutherans.


----------



## tomeeek07 (May 3, 2011)

Great pcs! i'm riding to Budapest in September.


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

Drainville said:


> Thank you, guys! Geoff, in 1978, there were lovely old trams in Budapest! It was ages ago.



Yes, I remember one really old looking tram on the bridge at the northern end of Margaret Island.


----------



## Malyan (Apr 2, 2011)

Nice pictures. Although I am pretty often in Budapest, there are many areas I have never seen before.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Awesome shots.....thanks for sharing.


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

*Four shots for the next post - a gate and its surroundings*












This is a very nice gate at Wekerletelep. This is not far from the city center, and it's near way to the airport. 












The same gate from the nearby park.












Residential building right from this gate.












Newspaper kiosk inside the small tunnel of the gate.


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

*A few shots for today -*













A peaceful quarter in wintertime.












Building in the neighbourhood of a construction site. You can see a lot of sites like this in inner districts these days.












Road near Deák square.












Modern residential building in a suburb.












Street scene in a bus top next to Danube river.


----------



## Kevin_01 (Apr 29, 2009)

I was in Budapest early july, i enjoyed !


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

Glad you enjoyed your trip. 


*Five shots for today: *














Calm suburb street in september - true indian summer.













Garden for examining different plants.













Roman catholic temple in Budafok.













View of the Buda Castle disctrict from Déli Pályaudvar (Southern Railway Station).













Szabadság-híd (Liberty bridge).


----------



## JAVICUENCA (Dec 27, 2004)

Lovely place.

There´s still an imperial splendour at Budapest.


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

Budapest has some cute neighbourhoods.


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

*Here comes five shots, all of them from outer districts: 
*












Look at this house! Doesn't it remind you of an artist? 













Painting old buildings to bright colors is very common in a few outer districts. I think it's not too nice!













Bricks, rain, Ford Escort - a very little bit of England.













Housing estate called Újpalota.












A street made of yellow stones. There are just very few streets like this. When it rains or snows, it can get dangerously slippery.


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

*Today's pics:*












Street next to Eastern Railway Station. Early march can be really grey.












Road next to Danube.












Lutheran temple (a photo from another angle).












Nice autumn scene.












Diesel locomotive in Southern Railway Station. Normally they aren't allowed in the main railway stations of Budapest, but due to a rail reconstruction somewhere else, they are allowed this summer. They make a bunch of noise, but they look lovely.












Typical suburb tavern with a small garden. It's near to the airport, however, I've never seen tourists around.


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

*Some pictures for today, here they come: 
*












A very typical Budapest one - Heroes' square.












View of Budapest from a nearby hill.












Sunny october.












Buda hills.












This should be familiar.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ As usually very nice photos from Budapest


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

*Thanks, Christos! *












Near Castle Vajdahunyad.












St Stephan's Basilica - could have been much better, but I made this photo while sitting on a bike. 












Bus stop scene, winter.












Street scene, 15th disctrict.












Very old bus and a well known place, february.












This was an unusual day. +16 degrees celsius at the end of January.


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

*One nice place and four not so nice for today, all from Budapest.*












Wekerletelep












Kispest corner house












Lehel tér / Lehel square, tram station












Újpest












Kispest again


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

Late september











Chilly morning in january












That's a nice place. The house is 103 years old but it's renovated.












Building in the Buda Castle Disctrict











If someone can tell me the name of the white tree, I'll be really happy. I think it's a beautiful one next to the road.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos.


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

nice! thanks for the photo tour.


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

*Thanks for the comments, guys.*












Cinkota temple












Buda Castle at night












Trolley near Eastern Railway Station












Nice suburb house












Nice house with round corners


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

Great thread. I have really fond memories of a long weekend in Budapest. The middle of summer 35 degrees, great food, walking around beautiful neighbourhoods. You pictures make me want to go back now!


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

Milan, I'm glad you had a good time here! Come back any time!


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

*For today:*











Tavern












Same tavern's yard












Big jeep












Street sign - Anilin street












Calvinist temple


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

I like this thread a lot, especially the scenes of everyday life.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Very nice photos of Budapest. A consistent climate of warm, sunny summers and cold, snowy winters is perfect for me!


----------



## autskai (May 23, 2011)

What can i see? Ikarus on every road


----------



## Kevin_01 (Apr 29, 2009)

The Morrison's near Margit bridge :cheers:


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

*Photos for today*












Hotel at the banks of Danube












Margaret island scene












Széchenyi or Chain Bridge












Downtown Budapest












Le Meridien












Deák / Erzsébet square, Gödör.


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

Kevin_01 said:


> The Morrison's near Margit bridge :cheers:


Yeah, nice place! :cheers:


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

Margaret Island












This should be renovated. The building itself is nice.












Industrial area












Light red 












Pestlőrinc












Summer friday traffic, Buda


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

*Five photos*












"Prize street"












Old Renault












Rear view window... 












Zugló












Danube from the Margaret Island


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

House in november fog












Quite nice estate












Old Buda












Ferenciek tere street scene












Building at the banks of Danube


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

Calvinist temple again












A building like in Moscow












Suburb autumn












Used bus from Belgium at winter












Typical suburb house


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

*Photos again*













Yes, I post a _lot_ of autumn pictures, but I think they are nice. 























Rusty school building, Újpest, fourth district.












Semmelweis medical university - many good doctors come from here.












A calvinist temple


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

Thank you for the comments. 











11th district





















Móricz Zsigmond körtér


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

Eastern Railway Station











Street scene











Border of Újpest and Rákospalota











Rákospalota, 15th district


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

Are you following me around? I frequent 90% of the places you photograph! :lol:


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

RawLee said:


> Are you following me around? I frequent 90% of the places you photograph! :lol:


Well, maybe. But you need to know that I'm a ghost!! :lol:











Wekerle, february











Miklóstelep, february











Ferencváros











Nice corner


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice updates....thanks.


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

Pasarét, Buda











Bajcsy Zsilinszky road











inside a house of Bajcsy Zsilinszky road











Shop











Újpest corner


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

Angyalföld











The nice part of Újpest











Near Eastern Railway Station, again











17 th district, Rákoscsaba, mosaic on house











outer Váci road


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

Huge tree





















Nagykőrösi road











Róbert Károly avenue


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great Photos!


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

Unusually hot day in january











Now that's ugly











New apartments in Megyer











Fóti road, spring


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

Tavern's back yard in 16th district











Strange garden, 17th district, Rákoscsaba











Thunderstorm at the gates of the subway, Határ út











MÁV-telep, Rákospalota


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Geborgenheit (Sep 9, 2005)

Fabulous. I like private houses, green areas, river.


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Windblower (Apr 11, 2010)

^^ A great bunch of suberb shots!

I hope You would not mind if i post some addition of my Budapest screens - a bit different angles of view, maybe...

Buda Castle









Pest pano









Liberty Bridge









Car









Buda Castle









Distant suburbs









Rezső Square Church









Elisabeth Bridge









South Buda


----------



## Windblower (Apr 11, 2010)

^^ Continued:

Lights of Dawn









Matthias Church seen from Parliament









Chain Bridge









Keleti Pályaudvar (Eastern Railway Station) interior









Connections









Gellért (Gerhard) hill from Pest









Facade









Undercrossing


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

Thank you! Very nice shots!


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

January


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

nice city. Hungary is the first foreign country i have visited.


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

Good to hear that.


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

Some people won't stay calm when they see you having a lunch near your own apartment..


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

Chain Bridge


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again, great shots from Budapest including the last ones


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

Thank you very much, Christos!


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## JAVICUENCA (Dec 27, 2004)

Glorious thread!!!!!


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

*2010* - the year of grey and green in Hungary. Record amount of rain from may to october.


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice tread for a nice city!  


Drainville said:


>


Now that's a charming trolley bus.


----------



## po-low (Oct 6, 2011)

nice pics!

I visited Budapest last year in September!

Stayed there for 5 days in a flat near the Margaret island and had a great time!

Wish I saw this thread about Budapest before I left so I could visit even more parts of it!


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

Galro said:


> Nice tread for a nice city!
> 
> 
> Now that's a charming trolley bus.


Thanks a lot.

Yeah, it could be a moving transport museum, since it's at least 35 years old.


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

po-low said:


> nice pics!
> 
> I visited Budapest last year in September!
> 
> ...


Come back sometime! There are many interesting sites outside the typical tourist ones, so there's a lot to see.


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## po-low (Oct 6, 2011)

Drainville said:


> Come back sometime! There are many interesting sites outside the typical tourist ones, so there's a lot to see.


Will come back for sure!

It is only 3-4 hours drive(highway) from my town! :cheers:


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

That's good!


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## cameronpaul (Jan 15, 2010)

I love the centre of Budapest with it's streets of 19th c buildings all in harmony. As usual the post WW2 architects did their best to ruin the city but fortunately their efforts were mainly relegated the suburban areas some of which are of course nothing but a wasteland now. There are a few commie era "nasties" in the centre which hopefully will not last much longer but I hope the city authorities are sensible enough with replacements to preserve the unique character of the city which is it's chief glory and attraction.


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

cameronpaul said:


> I love the centre of Budapest with it's streets of 19th c buildings all in harmony. As usual the post WW2 architects did their best to ruin the city but fortunately their efforts were mainly relegated the suburban areas some of which are of course nothing but a wasteland now. There are a few commie era "nasties" in the centre which hopefully will not last much longer but I hope the city authorities are sensible enough with replacements to preserve the unique character of the city which is it's chief glory and attraction.


Yes, commie blocks are ugly. Luckily there are many old suburban areas with garden houses in the outer districts, some of them with really new houses. Also, many commie blocks are being recolored these days, which won't save them, but will make them a bit better look than this grey on grey ugliness.


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Great shots of Budapeat  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Crash_N (May 19, 2011)

Great shots! You should do more photographing in the city centre, for Budapest has a lot to show :cheers:


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

Crash_N said:


> Great shots! You should do more photographing in the city centre, for Budapest has a lot to show :cheers:


Don't worry, I'll make more shots of the centre. In this thread, I try to show off some unknown areas too.


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Budapest looks great. It´s clear there´s a imperial air and a comunist decaying. I´m sure in some years many buildings that look old now will be renewed and painted. The streetlamps need some improvement too. But that´s not important. Still the city looks great in general right now and is one of the jewels of Central Europe. I´ve never been there but I´m sure I´ll go one day. :cheers:


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

madridhere said:


> Budapest looks great. It´s clear there´s a imperial air and a comunist decaying. I´m sure in some years many buildings that look old now will be renewed and painted. The streetlamps need some improvement too. But that´s not important. Still the city looks great in general right now and is one of the jewels of Central Europe. I´ve never been there but I´m sure I´ll go one day. :cheers:



Thank you!

I'm sure you'll have a great time here. You're right, lamps need some improvement, they can make a special atmosphere. As for the historical buildings, I think that white and yellow are the best colors when it comes to renewing them. 


Today's pic:


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

*Today I took my seven years old Nikon and made some autumn shots around. This is an old and simple camera, but sometimes I still use it. However, I mostly use my newer ones.*


Here are six photos:


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Great photos of Budapest......thanks.:cheers:


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks, Cristos!


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice updates from Budapest....


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

nice thread, just noticed!


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

Ex suburban train line


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

RKC said:


> nice thread, just noticed!


Thanks a lot!


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

nice thread.
you've shown a cross section of the city
from the beautiful old architecture to the simple commie blocks 
which has a beauty of its own in four seasons.
it took me a while to see all the pages but worth it.
thanks though for sharing you time.


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

capricorn2000 said:


> nice thread.
> you've shown a cross section of the city
> from the beautiful old architecture to the simple commie blocks
> which has a beauty of its own in four seasons.
> ...


Thank you very much, that's what I want to show.


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice updates


----------



## Nordic20T (Sep 28, 2011)

Very nice thread and many interesting pics! If you don't mind, I would like to upload also some of my Budapest photos here.


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

Thank you very much! Yes, you can upload those


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Nordic20T said:


> Once more a well known place, the parliament.


Wow, I love that building


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great updates from Budapest; keep them coming


----------



## Nordic20T (Sep 28, 2011)

@ Drainville: Nice pics, keep them coming! 

Btw: Why did you change from flickr to photobucket? Did you reach the maximum of 200 pics?


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

Nordic20T said:


> @ Drainville: Nice pics, keep them coming!
> 
> Btw: Why did you change from flickr to photobucket? Did you reach the maximum of 200 pics?


Of course I reached! 

Are there any other like these?


----------



## Nordic20T (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice pic, Nordic! I think this temple got a new tower-top since then. But for many many years, it was like on your picture.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice shots from Budapest....:cheers2:


----------



## eternity_chaos (Dec 17, 2011)

wrong topic


----------



## eternity_chaos (Dec 17, 2011)

.....


----------



## Nordic20T (Sep 28, 2011)

@ Drainville: Thanks for the info, hope to see the new tower in real life soon! Nice winter-pics btw!

Here's my next pic, taken near Blaha Lujza Tér


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

Thank you guys, for the shots! Nice!


----------



## Nordic20T (Sep 28, 2011)

@Drainville
What happened to your pics? Did you reach the 10GB traffic volume of photobucket? 

Here's one of my pics for today


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

Nordic20T said:


> @Drainville
> What happened to your pics? Did you reach the 10GB traffic volume of photobucket?
> 
> Yeah I did. I will have my pictures back on 29th. Thank you for keeping the thread alive!


----------



## Прибалтиец (Jun 7, 2010)

///


----------



## Rombi (Apr 17, 2010)

Looove so much Budapest :cheers2:


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

Winter view of Danube with Pest











Kecskeméti utca


----------



## craperskys (Oct 31, 2008)

i was really shocked when i visited budapest last year after almost 17 years, it felt like everything is falling apart, it was dirty and the whole city was covered with commercials like there's no tomorrow.

what the heck is wrong with the government over there? :/


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

craperskys said:


> i was really shocked when i visited budapest last year after almost 17 years, it felt like everything is falling apart, it was dirty and the whole city was covered with commercials like there's no tomorrow.
> 
> what the heck is wrong with the government over there? :/



Too bad you're absolutely right. I think they are more interested in their own pockets than the people and the city.


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice updates...


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## cameronpaul (Jan 15, 2010)

craperskys said:


> i was really shocked when i visited budapest last year after almost 17 years, it felt like everything is falling apart, it was dirty and the whole city was covered with commercials like there's no tomorrow.
> 
> what the heck is wrong with the government over there? :/


I was last in Budapest just over 2 years ago and yes there are too many buildings still in need of restoration and like you I would rather see less commercial signs but I still love this city for all its faults. Hungary has suffered a lot with the current economic crisis in Europe but I'm no apologist for politicians, it seems we live in a time when fewer and fewer can be trusted.


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

cameronpaul said:


> I was last in Budapest just over 2 years ago and yes there are too many buildings still in need of restoration and like you I would rather see less commercial signs but I still love this city for all its faults. Hungary has suffered a lot with the current economic crisis in Europe but I'm no apologist for politicians, it seems we live in a time when fewer and fewer can be trusted.


Fewer and fewer can be trusted - absolutely right. Budapest is not good, it's exciting due to its many faults. 











A summertime pic for today


----------



## craperskys (Oct 31, 2008)

not only the politicians that would be too easy, sadly in some cases the people also. 

i've noticed that private estate and property owners are very busy in buying cars and a lot of other useless stuff but they doesn't seem to care to renovate their own homes and properties properly, it looks like its much more comfortable for the people to buy a second car than to safe up money for necessary renovations.


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

craperskys said:


> not only the politicians that would be too easy, sadly in some cases the people also.
> 
> i've noticed that private estate and property owners are very busy in buying cars and a lot of other useless stuff but they doesn't seem to care to renovate their own homes and properties properly, it looks like its much more comfortable for the people to buy a second car than to safe up money for necessary renovations.


Doing things for show is really important for eastern europen people somehow. I think russians and romanians are a bit like this too. In Budapest, you can see people with way better cars than they can afford. (Of course, I don't speak about everyone)


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful pics Drainville...thanks. :cheers:


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

First time browsing this gorgeous collection, and let me tell you: Budapest has indeed kept its traditional Eastern European charm while modernizing at a great pace! I can see one of your older trolleybuses (I don't know if that's from the 60s or 70s), and your neighborhood streets look pretty wide and neat... I especially love that street with falling yellow leaves! As for the buildings and apartments, I'd say that those are wonderful looking: those pretty much blend well with the traditional structures lying next to the river. Magnificent shots, my friend! :hug: I'll keep coming back for more!


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks for this nice thread, it makes me feel like going to Budapest again!


----------



## Nordic20T (Sep 28, 2011)

Didn't they stop using the old Ziu 9 trolley buses? One more thing disappeared in Budapest that reminded me of my childhood. :goodbye:


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

Nordic20T said:


> Didn't they stop using the old Ziu 9 trolley buses? One more thing disappeared in Budapest that reminded me of my childhood. :goodbye:


Yes, they stopped using it at the end of december 2012, this is one of my last pictures, made late fall. I loved these buses too, they were so typical in the inner city.


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

fieldsofdreams said:


> First time browsing this gorgeous collection, and let me tell you: Budapest has indeed kept its traditional Eastern European charm while modernizing at a great pace! I can see one of your older trolleybuses (I don't know if that's from the 60s or 70s), and your neighborhood streets look pretty wide and neat... I especially love that street with falling yellow leaves! As for the buildings and apartments, I'd say that those are wonderful looking: those pretty much blend well with the traditional structures lying next to the river. Magnificent shots, my friend! :hug: I'll keep coming back for more!


Thank you very much, and I'm glad you enjoy this thread. This makes me want to take more photos!


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado (Aug 20, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

Boring? Yes, it is. It's the end of winter and everything is so grey.


----------



## Surname47 (Feb 24, 2013)

I do enjoy seeing the real parts of a city and where its real inhabitants live. Excellent pictures.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Drainville said:


> Boring? Yes, it is. It's the end of winter and everything is so grey.


Those pics remind me that even though the skies look grey, Budapest in itself looks pretty lively to me! Makes me want to walk by that street and take pics of buses that run through the area myself!


----------



## Mannesmann (Feb 22, 2012)

great city, please keep posting any photos you can take, I love your photo angles


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your nice comments! 


Looks like spring is here, but it doesn't mean that we won't have some snow in a few days..


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

^^ Your latest pics truly give me an impression that spring is finally coming its way to Budapest… those homes look really wonderful, I wonder how old those structures are? On your last picture of your latest collection (the building with lots of arches and relief sculptures), is that a hotel or an office building? It looks really magnificent that I might want to check that building out for myself because the arches really give the building a unique old-world aura that fewer buildings have... Lovely sets yet again! :hug:


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

These homes are more, than a hundred years old. The latest pic (the afternoon sunshine one with the bricky color) is on Teréz körút, near Oktogon. You'll notice it when you get there. 

Also, spring is here, for a few days at least, but near mid-march weather can get really cold for one last time.


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

I can't wait for Budapest summer nights!


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

The Gellert building looks magnificent, especially at night! And the view of the river (I wonder if that is the Danube) looks superb, especially with two bridges in the distance... I recall reading that Budapest is actually two "areas" combined in one city, with Buda on one side of the river and Pest being on the other. What's the story behind it?

Great shots yet again, my friend! :hug:


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

fieldsofdreams said:


> The Gellert building looks magnificent, especially at night! And the view of the river (I wonder if that is the Danube) looks superb, especially with two bridges in the distance... I recall reading that Budapest is actually two "areas" combined in one city, with Buda on one side of the river and Pest being on the other. What's the story behind it?
> 
> Great shots yet again, my friend! :hug:


Thank you very much! 

Yes, it's the Danube. To the east of the river there is Pest (the bigger one), and to the west there is Buda. They are one city since 1873. Pest is a plain area while in Buda there are hills.


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

College on Gellért Hill











Summer in Józsefváros


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

RobertWalpole said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you very much. 

Two autumn pictures:


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

-1 celsius and wind from the northwest, with some snow remains of yesterday's snow storm. Quite unpleasant and unusual for the middle of march.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos bud!


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks for the photos, Budapest is great!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

I don't think any of these pictures look boring. Great shots and yes, it's unusual the spells of cold weather that parts of Europe have been experiencing so late in the season.


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

Thank you!











Hungary's "favourite": winter monday morning on the subway


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

March 26th - still winter - people cannot believe this. Unusual thing! Last snow is normal maybe on 5th of march but not 26th.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Drainville said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Hungary's "favourite": winter monday morning on the subway


Hahaha very interesting. Should be the heaters amped up to full that attract commuters to use the subway to go to and from work. I'd love to see more of your subway pics because I sense that it is a very practical and effective way to get around Budapest!

As for your spring snow pics, that is a bit strange... snow dragging on close to Easter is very intriguing indeed. I wonder how the streetcars and buses are faring with that kind of weather because with a lot of snow, the snow plowers and shovels are hard at work when we should see flowers blooming already. When will spring weather finally be in there? Stay warm, my friend! :hug:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

As always, great and very nice photos from Budapest


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi everyone! 

Some spring pictures - finally - from Budapest





























...more pictures later!


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Wonderful housing and building shots once again! And I can see that red electric trolley bus on two of your pics: I wonder if those are to be converted to low-floored buses with air conditioning? And, I must say, that Financial Center (first pic of your latest collection) looks pleasant to walk around, especially this time of year!

Great snaps, my friend! :hug:


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

Thank you very much! 

I think these old red trolleys won't be converted - they will buy some new instead (when they will have the money..). Very nice weather these days, you'd truly enjoy downtown!


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

A high school's yard during a nice spring's eve











big big house in outer downtown











Abandoned pub


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

Rákospalota











nice train at Rákospalota-Újpest station











Angyalföld - a bit dangerous


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I love the bridge and the waterfront.

Let's hope for some more spring-like weather!


----------



## Nordic20T (Sep 28, 2011)

Drainville said:


> nice train at Rákospalota-Újpest station


Nice to see the "Flirt" in MÁV-colors! :cheers:
Here in my area the Swiss Federal Railways don't use any of these. 

Nice to finally see some spring pics, especially because here it was snowing again. hno:


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

Nordic20T said:


> Nice to see the "Flirt" in MÁV-colors! :cheers:
> Here in my area the Swiss Federal Railways don't use any of these.
> 
> Nice to finally see some spring pics, especially because here it was snowing again. hno:


And these trains are so fast! Really? Snow again? Too bad. Spring is not that easy this year in Europe. 

openlyjane, I truly think that weather will stay warm for at least a couple of days now.


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

Újpest, housing estate











Old Rákospalota


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice, great new photos from Budapest


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great photos @Drainville, thanks for sharing. :cheers:


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

A late spring night


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

So typical scene - some cheap alcohol and houses without a front yard


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

For once again, great and very nice updates from Budapest :cheers:


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

View from Buda hills


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

*Hungarian Financial Supervisory Authority*












*Kelenföld*


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

Kerepesi Cemetery - a place, where many famous people rest


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

Phantastic, I enjoy this thread a lot. :cheers:
I like to "visit" Hungary through google street view since it has become available, but it is quite a shame that the whole country seems to have been photographed between November and January. It therefore seems a bit gloomy. On these pictures, the country looks warm and nice though!


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Great thread Drainville, well done. 

I'm just wondering do you have any pics on the update restoration on the Castle Garden Bazaar (Várbazár)? Would be great to see how that is progressing. :cheers:


----------



## neverdie (Dec 18, 2011)

skymantle said:


> Great thread Drainville, well done.
> 
> I'm just wondering do you have any pics on the update restoration on the Castle Garden Bazaar (Várbazár)? Would be great to see how that is progressing. :cheers:


Check this thread. The project is at the beginning.

(Drainville hogy-hogy nem postolsz sosem a fórum magyar részén?)


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

^^OK thanks. Had a look and seems like work is progressing slowly but surely, although I know that this project was slated some years ago, so steady as she goes. Will look great when complete for sure. Budapest is a great city, luv it. :cheers:


----------



## neverdie (Dec 18, 2011)

skymantle said:


> ^^OK thanks. Had a look and seems like work is progressing slowly but surely, although I know that this project was slated some years ago, so steady as she goes. Will look great when complete for sure. Budapest is a great city, luv it. :cheers:


Yes, we're looking forward to see the end of the project. And hopefully it anticipates a more comprehensive reconstruction of the castle area.


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

neverdie said:


> Check this thread. The project is at the beginning.
> 
> (Drainville hogy-hogy nem postolsz sosem a fórum magyar részén?)


Thanks for the comments!

Jövök majd, nem is figyeltem, hogy ennyire aktív a magyar rész is!


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

Two more from Kerepesi Cemetery


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Those views from the Buda Hills look fantastic, especially on a near-cloudless day! I didn't realize though how far apart are those structures on the hills myself because I understand that Budapest is a good-sized city, yet I didn't know if those structures are still in Budapest for some reason... Along with that, I forgot to comment about the "Flirt" train: it looks really sleek and modern that I want that train set here in San Francisco because most of the trains here look bulky; those double-decker cars with wide windows surely can make my commute trip worthwhile, especially for long suburban journeys. And to contrast, it seems like Kerepesi Cemetery looks pretty quiet with lots of interesting-looking tombstones... Yet it's sad to see one of them looking like it's falling apart. 

Splendid photos yet again, my friend! :hug:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Do you have any photos with Gül Baba's Tomb?


----------



## Mr Brightside (Jun 18, 2007)

A Budapest Dream by Richard Cartawick, on Flickr



The Splendor of Pest by Richard Cartawick, on Flickr




Across the Danube by Richard Cartawick, on Flickr




The Beauty of Pest by Richard Cartawick, on Flickr


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Do you have any photos with Gül Baba's Tomb?


Not yet. A few days and I'm gonna bike there

Also, Mr. Brightside, thank you for the pics! They're nice! 

And here comes some for today. 











Honour street instead of Leaf street. Now that's what I call a "problem"! 











Old Óbuda


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

Újpalota











Back yard of a party place called Zöld Pardon











Tram made in the Czech Republic


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

Angyalföld


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

Some office atmosphere


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Good and interesting shots.


----------



## skyscraperus (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

Thank you! 

What a flood these days, yes. I hope that Belgrade won't have too much damage.


----------



## skyscraperus (Dec 25, 2012)

Drainville said:


> Thank you!
> 
> What a flood these days, yes. I hope that Belgrade won't have too much damage.


No matter. Belgrade is water resistant after NATO bombs :lol:


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

skyscraperus said:


> No matter. Belgrade is water resistant after NATO bombs :lol:


HAHA! Too bad it's true.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Your latest shots around the city look fantastic, especially the contrasting architecture between the modern glass building versus a more traditional brick structure with more ornate window trims. I also notice on one of the images you shared from Flickr, "A Budapest Dream", the building does not immediately get recognized in my mind: what is that building? It's so massive, I can immediately imagine it is either a large church or a government building... Tell me what it is, and I wonder how significant that structure is to the city. And that old tram shot looks interesting that it is still operational, despite its age: I wanna ask how many tram lines are there in Budapest, and which among them is the most scenic...

Splendid shots and pic selections, my friend! Keep those lovely snaps coming! :hug:


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

fieldsofdreams said:


> Your latest shots around the city look fantastic, especially the contrasting architecture between the modern glass building versus a more traditional brick structure with more ornate window trims. I also notice on one of the images you shared from Flickr, "A Budapest Dream", the building does not immediately get recognized in my mind: what is that building? It's so massive, I can immediately imagine it is either a large church or a government building... Tell me what it is, and I wonder how significant that structure is to the city. And that old tram shot looks interesting that it is still operational, despite its age: I wanna ask how many tram lines are there in Budapest, and which among them is the most scenic...
> 
> Splendid shots and pic selections, my friend! Keep those lovely snaps coming! :hug:


Thank you very much for the good words! I think it's the Parliament of Hungary, a neo-gothic building. There are 30 tram lines in Budapest currently, but there were many more. The golden age of trams in Budapest were the sixties. There's even a very good webpage - in english about the topic. Take a look! 

http://hampage.hu/kozlekedes/e_index.html#lostrails

http://hampage.hu/kozlekedes/65-os/e_index.html


Also, I think the most scenic line is Tram 2 next to the Danube!


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

2 of my shots from the weekend:

A river cruise, anyone?









A ship that actually sails:


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice shots, RawLee! Jó képek! ,)


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photos from Budapest


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Interesting shots of Budapest.


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again, very nice shots from Budapest


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

thanks for showing every face of Budapest


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

Typical september lights


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

In the above post the first picture has some very interesting window surrounds. What is the building? :cheers:


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

skymantle said:


> In the above post the first picture has some very interesting window surrounds. What is the building? :cheers:


It's a simple residential building, but the location itself is surprising, since there are old factory buildings and "commie-blocks" around. I think it's more than a hundred years old, and it also has a garden behind the house.


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

My contribution... I really love this part of the city, the Buda hills nearby the Budapest Cog-wheel Railway. Here is the Istenhegyi ut photographed one week ago, a road that I love it. It goes near the forest, and in this area there a lot of small houses, villas, old penthouses. I saw a lot of cyclists going by train in the top of the hills and come back in the city by bicycle. Next time when I visit Budapest I'll rent a bicycle and I'll try this .


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Here's the relay tower on the top of the hill.



Csiz utca, a street which goes to the relay tower on the forest. I walked there 10-15 minutes but I didn't know exactly where the street lead so I come back to the *Gyermekvasut* railway station, Szechenyihegy. I would have walked further but the clouds predicts a rain, what finally happened when I come back to the city. As I've already said next time I want to run there by a bicycle to explore the undiscovered part of the city. These hills are really interesting, relaxing and unique for a capital city, a relaxing "wildness" in the middle of the city 


Szechenyihegy railway station


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

Thank you for the shots! I love that part of the city too, it's really pleasant and green


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

What were you doing in the XIIth district? The railway museum?


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Can I please ask, is Budapest considered a relatively well-off city these days and what are its main industries and its biggest employers? :cheers:


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

skymantle said:


> Can I please ask, is Budapest considered a relatively well-off city these days and what are its main industries and its biggest employers? :cheers:


I don't think it's well-off these days. About the main employers - gimme a while. I have to think and ask some people.


----------



## Nordic20T (Sep 28, 2011)

After a long time, I'm back with some new pics!


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

RawLee said:


> What were you doing in the XIIth district? The railway museum?


I had accommodation in XIIth district. 

More from this district




Petnehazy utca as far as I remember from the bus announcements. Kovetkezo megallo....Petnehazy utca 






and Vagany/Dozsa Gyorgy ut. Very interesting station, two names, the same location. When you go to the city center is Dozsa Gyorgy ut, when you come from the city center is Vagany utca


----------



## neverdie (Dec 18, 2011)

Bogdy said:


> I had accommodation in XIIth district.
> 
> More from this district



I used to live in this building.


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates from Budapest


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

2013 june











Déli pályaudvar, friday afternoon











Abandoned building, Rákospalota


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

the last picture in post 525 looks like it jumped straight out of renaissance Florence into Budapest. truly an architectural showcase of a city...incorporating many styles :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed great, very nice new photos from Budapest


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

*nice spring dusk*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Nice updates as usually


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

Szabolcs köz in Angyalföld. I wouldn't like to walk in this dead end by night.











But a few corners away, there are more nice places




















Danube river


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Once again, very nice shots


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Lovely, very nice new photos


----------



## 916646 (May 14, 2014)

del


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

june 22nd - nice summer afternoon - 24C - perfect weather


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Lovely shots of Budapest. I'd love to go back with my better camera now. The city really is a museum of amazing architecture.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great photos! I am intrigued to visit Budapest.


----------



## ferdinand mex (Sep 18, 2009)

Really amazing!


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

Abandoned jewish cemetery in Nagytétény (well, sometimes the nearby residents do some cleaning but it definitely needs some renovation)


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## elbong (Jan 21, 2016)

Huge aerial panorama over Óbuda!

Over the Citadella

Over the Castle hill

Over the Dagály plage

And over the Sziget
source: legipanorama.hu


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Cool.


----------



## elbong (Jan 21, 2016)

The Saint Margaret at the Lehel square yesterday:


----------



## neverdie (Dec 18, 2011)

It's amazing how views from rooftops create fantastic sections of the city:





































http://roofview.tumblr.com/


----------



## neverdie (Dec 18, 2011)

http://roofview.tumblr.com/


----------



## neverdie (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## neverdie (Dec 18, 2011)

http://roofview.tumblr.com/


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Amazing set of roof photos! kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Budapest


----------



## Limassoler (Jun 4, 2013)

DAYS OF EARLY APRIL


Limassoler said:


> ALL PHOTOS TAKEN BY ME 7-12 APRIL 2018.


----------



## Limassoler (Jun 4, 2013)

NIGHTS OF EARLY APRIL


Limassoler said:


> All pictures taken by me during the last few days (7-12 April).


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

:applause: Gorgeous shots, beautiful city :cheers:


----------

